# A Charlie Cunningham Bicycle Archive



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Charlie Cunningham has made about 175 bicycles (so far), and in an attempt to catalog as many of the bikes known to exist today, I put together this archive. If you know of a bike not listed, please contact me so that we can add to the archive, or if you own one of the photos and would like it removed, please contact me. In some cases, bikes that are known to exist are listed without a photo that might not have been made public.

Archive at: Cunningham Photos - Vintage MTB Workshop

A few examples,

#002:



#CBC:



#8C:


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Choice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

8C is still the coolest bicycle i have ever seen and i pay attention..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> 8C is still the coolest bicycle i have ever seen and i pay attention..


I rode 8C a little bit....and its the coolest bicycle I've ever ridden....so you're not wrong here. I even preferred it over CBC (and that bike is insane).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Charlie Cunningham has made about 175 bicycles (so far), and in an attempt to catalog as many of the bikes known to exist today, I put together this archive. If you know of a bike not listed, please contact me so that we can add to the archive, or if you own one of the photos and would like it removed, please contact me. In some cases, bikes that are known to exist are listed without a photo that might not have been made public.


Bushpig is gonna be piiiiiissed. 

(You want a better photo of 'G'?)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Bushpig is gonna be piiiiiissed.


That's how I feel about his Ham site being down for almost two years. What a disservice. 

It would be great to have a better photo of G and any of the bikes already shown.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Bushpig is gonna be piiiiiissed.
> 
> (You want a better photo of 'G'?)


Wellllll, okayyyyyyy.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I could use this cockpit:

https://www.vintagemtbworkshop.com/uploads/1/6/1/3/16132778/4230349_orig.jpg


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I could use this cockpit:


Me too!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I found this one just the other day. (How often can a person say _that_?)

It doesn't appear to be "hiding," but I didn't see it in your photos upon quick perusal.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Racer with a Type I, interesting.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I rode 8C a little bit....and its the coolest bicycle I've ever ridden....so you're not wrong here. I even preferred it over CBC (and that bike is insane).


Nylon straps, tucked in (!!), plastic clips, seat qr closed very un-Charlie like, modern water bottle, short head tube, and #010 gets no love?  

Very nice stash of pics, DC.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

Braze ons on the back of the Type I fork crown, don't recall seeing that before.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

Good eyes Shawnw.....this was one-off production....Stevie and Charlie specifically placed the braze on after the customer supplied the rack for a true custom fitting. 

vtw


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

You probably don't have this one.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> You probably don't have this one.


I do actually. It's toward the bottom of the gallery, with photo credit given to you. I know who owns it, but not the serial number. I'm guessing it is somewhere around #40.

I also don't know the serial number of the cross bike you posted that is owned by Gravy Wheels.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> I know who owns it, but not the serial number.


I think the serial number on that one is #BummerHam


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I think the serial number on that one is #BummerHam


#Alfalpham?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

BuckwheatHam... not Alfalfa ;p


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

halaburt said:


> BuckwheatHam... not Alfalfa ;p


O-tay, I stand corrected


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

One more, don't know any details.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Well used 'ham.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Greenbarsandham


SMRTIN said:


> One more, don't know any details.
> 
> View attachment 926634


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I never knew Charlie made cargo bikes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Site offline?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

the great 'ham website war of 2014 are about to begin


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And we should all benefit.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Number 003,


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Since I have nothing better to do on Xmas day (long story), here's a shot you can use for whatever you want, maybe a "name all the Hams" contest


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Can I call them, mine?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

If you can't keep them at home then you don't need them. With that said send them my way.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Minds are exploding.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

-Anomie- said:


> Since I have nothing better to do on Xmas day (long story), here's a shot you can use for whatever you want, maybe a "name all the Hams" contest
> 
> View attachment 950092


Is that photo from CC's garage before a bunch of buyers picked up their bikes or was that from a gathering of 'Ham owners?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

A gathering of one.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice pile!


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

When did Richard Cunningham start making bikes?


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

SicBith said:


> When did Richard Cunningham start making bikes?


After the Happy Days spinoff, Joanie Loves Chachi, was canceled.


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

iamkeith said:


> After the Happy Days spinoff, Joanie Loves Chachi, was canceled.


so before Charles in Charge then?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The photo was taken right before they all fell over.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Is that photo from CC's garage before a bunch of buyers picked up their bikes or was that from a gathering of 'Ham owners?


Sorry for the late reply, I don't check in here very often. That's in my shop before I got them all hung up. Not my collection, I've been storing them for "others", but that's about to change and they will be spread out a bit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

-Anomie- said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I don't check in here very often. That's in my shop before I got them all hung up. Not my collection, I've been storing them for "others", but that's about to change and they will be spread out a bit in a couple of weeks.


A Cunningham garage sale! I have some of those little round stickers with the prices on them if you need them.

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sure a few of us can help you distribute those, Anomie.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I will be checking my mailbox every day.


----------

